# What gloves do you wear?



## cake96861 (Apr 19, 2005)

Im looking for some new ones, I need some ideas. It seems I cant get a pair that last longer then a few months months....if that long.


----------



## fred.r (Sep 8, 2005)

These gloves are the sh!t, I've been riding them 4-5 times a week for a few months w/ no problems at all.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Thats some pimp gear right there. I've been a huge oakley glove fan for years but I think I just became a rouge fan and haven't even used them yet.


----------



## rockHopper09 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have fox unabombers. I've had them for 2 months, crashed hard on them and they are great.


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

*they're grreeeatt*

have had 'em for a month


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

I use TLD Apex gloves. They are ridiculously overbuilt.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

fred.r said:


> These gloves are the sh!t, I've been riding them 4-5 times a week for a few months w/ no problems at all.


the rogues arew insane.....knuckle protection Galore


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

*I prefer these...*

I prefer these...


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

Fox Uni-bombers.....I loved them till I ripped the palm open, and my palm open!

Now I ride the new white Fox Bombers. Not as comfortable, they seem to bunch up right in the callus area of the palm. Lots of knuckle protection. I think glove makers should focus on the palm of the glove, esp. near the wrist. This seams to be where most crashes take the impact. I know you're not supposed to fall like this, but it usually happens, esp when going over the bars. I think that is where some kevlar should be, as I have yet to crash on my knuckles (personaly, although I'm sure it must happen). 

I think I'm going to pick up some sombrios next. I have a few of their items, and really like the quality and design...and its made in Canada!


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Phi.Design said:


> Fox Uni-bombers.....I loved them till I ripped the palm open, and my palm open!
> 
> Now I ride the new white Fox Bombers. Not as comfortable, they seem to bunch up right in the callus area of the palm. Lots of knuckle protection. I think glove makers should focus on the palm of the glove, esp. near the wrist. This seams to be where most crashes take the impact. I know you're not supposed to fall like this, but it usually happens, esp when going over the bars. I think that is where some kevlar should be, as I have yet to crash on my knuckles (personaly, although I'm sure it must happen).
> 
> I think I'm going to pick up some sombrios next. I have a few of their items, and really like the quality and design...and its made in Canada!


Carbon knuckles aren't for crashes. They are for when you clip your knuckle on a tree.

Sombrio is an awesome company. I called them one day and Dave Watson answered the phone. How's that for service!

Sombrio: "Sombrio this is Dave"
DSB: "Watson"
Sombrio: "Speaking"
DSB: "Wow. You're a [email protected] I didn't expect you to answer"
Sombrio: "Thanks. What can I do for you"


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

*remember these babies?*

how about this for knuckle protection?


----------



## attomixt (Dec 26, 2004)

Fox unibombers


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

my gloves can kick your gloves' ass


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I use 661 MTX, a year old and still holding up. Anyways I have some new Fox gloves here in case these break apart..


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

i sport the rogue flow gloves. no knuckle protection but light, breathable and they make me goo faster.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i run the fox digits and they have held up forever. i also have the fox inclines which rip after one wreck, but there super light and meshy. i also have the specialized fortresses. they are the most conforatable carbon glove i have tried on. and they have a bunch of ventilation, cooler than the digits. but they have a super thin perforated leather palm. i havnt wrecked w/ them yet, just clipped trees, but they will ripp apart as soon as put my hand down in a wreck.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

TLD se
The colour is FUGLY, but I needed gloves and these were the only ones that fit me  Plus, they are pretty comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Gloves are tricky, you really need to try them on before you buy...kinda' like a helmet! Price does not always dictate durability either. For what it's worth, I like my Fox Inclines. They are breathable and light, and aren't bunchy...fit like a glove(ha,ha)! If you have a local LBS, go in and try on every pair of glove they have, until you find something you like! Knockle protection is great, if you run into $iht alot, but the palm is what you have to be conscious of... But I suck, so WTF do I know?


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Rockgardn FATES:









Rockgardn M-Theory:


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Fox Incline (used for xc I know, but they vent real well)


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

661 Nytrates


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I use the 661 Raji gloves, just to keep from getting small cuts, scrapes, and road burn on my hand.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Whatever comes in XXL!!!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

blender said:


> my gloves can kick your gloves' ass


poor trees... :smallviolin:


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

My gloves, my thoughts:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> TLD se
> The colour is FUGLY, but I needed gloves and these were the only ones that fit me  Plus, they are pretty comfortable.


DAMN THEY ARE FUGLY :nono:


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i was thinking.. poor hikers



545cu4ch said:


> poor trees... :smallviolin:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Fox Unabombers. Comfy, light, breathable, durable. I like the carbon on the outer two knuckles. It's saved me some pain in tree-hand collisions.


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

i use the fox dirtpaw. mainly because i dont like carbon knuckles.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

unibomber by fox. or i just wear think dakine gloves, i cant remember the name


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

adsfasdfs


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

ALL gloves will wear out quickly if you ride a lot. 
I've worn Dakine, Gary Fisher, Fox, Kona gloves...they all wore out within a month. The Dakine and Gary Fisher gloves actually wore though the fabric of the fingers - the Fox and Kona's came apart at the seams. 

The Kona Cowans are what I'm running right now, and they are sweet looking (with the carbon knuckle guard) but they are already ripping at the seams. WTF? I haven't even crashed in them. 

Seriously, go cheap because you will destroy whatever glove you buy and spending $50+ on a pair is just burning money.


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ace1 said:


> My gloves, my thoughts:


best looking gloves of the post. IMO
i have a bunch of TLD and Foxs, i wear whatever i can find first in the back of my truck
havnt coughed up the money to buy carbons yet...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

TLD XC Glove. :cornut:


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Rogue gloves for life biatches!!!!


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

How about the 661 Cedric?


----------



## 925hell (May 6, 2005)

Brooklyn Englishniks the carbon fiber knuckles hurt me for weeks till they broke in once they broke in they fell apart, now I'm using TLD Explorers, the fugly ones from a few posts back but mine are screaming red, they were the only one's available in my size on race day. They have held up to everything mud, rain, snow, and commuting to work for 4 months. :thumbsup:


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

RG Fates


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

661 Raji's. I like think gloves, and these are the thinnest I've found. Durable so far, surpringly so once you see them.


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

zachdank said:


> Rogue gloves for life biatches!!!!


mmm when it comes time to sell that bottle rocket. talk to me first


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i've always used fox digits because they are cheap. i've been needing a new pair myself for a couple of months but i'm too poor to buy some...


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I've mostly used old moto gloves, have some old ripped up shift and fox gloves in the trunk, but right now I'm on a pair of the shadow conspiracy gloves... nothing special, but they fit and they were cheap and they breath well.
I have been looking at some of those Sombrio's though... look really nice IMO, but I don't wan't the super racerboy ones, not exactly my thing, just try to keep it low-key...

and for occasional winter shredding when I can get out on the bike now, I just use my Celtek Clan's, still work ok for biking although a little clumsy...










I'm honestly steering away from the carbon supermotard looking mitts... if I smack a tree, I've probably got other stuff to worry about than my knuckles...


----------



## jamip_dh (Sep 17, 2006)

661 rajis fall apart.
get the airflows or the descends.... good feel on the bars and they hold up


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

Thor Static or Phase gloves. $20 retail at a moto shop, fit better and last at least 2-3x longer than a bike glove.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

What's the best 661 glove out there? Any ideas?


----------



## fakewade (Oct 9, 2004)

My vote goes for the Dakine Cross Xs, had 2 pairs and love em!


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

I rock these. Well, one anyways.


----------



## Davemo_7 (Feb 26, 2007)

i rock Fox dirt paws, i have taken a few spills on them over the last 3 months and they havent ripped yet. good and cheap.


----------



## ChamMTB (Feb 23, 2005)

Troy Lee XC and nothing else.

Cheap, perfect fit and resistant enough for a big crash. Never ripped a pair yet in a get-off no matter what other damange I have done to myself. Super thin. Perfect.

....well - if they had a snot wipe they would be perfect, as it is they are a 9.9/10.0

I stick these through the machine weekly and they will still do over a year of (ab)use.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

I've used nothing but Fox. The stitching is much better than say 661's. I TRIED a pair of 661's and the threads were starting to pull apart after 1 ride.


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

man w/ one hand said:


> I rock these. Well, one anyways.


What type of gloves or those? Look pretty nice for callus protection which is what I could use. I'm debating on the fox Unibombers since people seem to like em. My fox gloves are pretty good still.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

As of right now I ride some Fox moto gloves.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

*661 Descends*



jamip_dh said:


> 661 rajis fall apart.
> get the airflows or the descends.... good feel on the bars and they hold up


Here's your Descends after 2 rides. You know 661 has cheap prices for a reason - ALL THEIR STUFF IS GARBAGE!!! I've tried their gloves, body armor, and shoes and nothing lasted for more than a ride or two. Absolute waste of cash. I rock nothing but Troy Lee now - twice as expensive but holds up.

Have FUN!

G Man


----------



## Thrasher (Jun 18, 2005)

Just ordered the Unabombers. Can't wait to try them out!!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i hafe testet many glove oakley,tld,fox,raceface,azonic, but the only one is the AXO PADLOCK! second choice is the TLD SE
the rest you can smoke.


----------



## mroneeyedboh (Sep 24, 2006)

ive had these for about a year with no problems. they are actually a tactical swat glove. but now problems with them as of yet.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Thrasher said:


> What type of gloves or those? Look pretty nice for callus protection which is what I could use. I'm debating on the fox Unibombers since people seem to like em. My fox gloves are pretty good still.


Fox gloves don't last anytime at all for me. These Brooklyn Machine Works are awesome gloves, they are a lil hot in the summer on the trail for extended rides. In the winter they're just right. Tough as nails. Very good for backhandin' anybody dis'n on ya. :devil:

http://store.brooklynmachineworksstore.com/english-nicks--dh-glove.html

I just bought a pr of Dakines that I haven't had a chance to try out for my daily ride that ain't so gnarly. I hope they hold up.

http://dakine.com/gloves/bike/cross-x/


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

I am still rocking the marz gloves and they still have no holes...


----------



## odo (Mar 10, 2007)

I wear Cedric Gracia's signature gloves.


----------

